# Smith & Wesson chief model 3638 special parts & info.



## rana1958 (May 9, 2015)

Hello, I have a s & w chief special 38 special model number 36 serial number 637732 I would like to know the shipping date on it.
I would like to know where to buy a firing pin original papers say # 5291
Thank you, rana1958


----------

